

People v. Carboni - picking up your spouse's prescription is a crime - k1w1
http://www.law.com/jsp/ca/PubArticleCA.jsp?id=1388764896486&People_v_Carboni

======
edwhitesell
Do you have a link that doesn't require a subscription?

~~~
dragonwriter
[http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=4571656703334865...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=4571656703334865363&hl=en&as_sdt=6&as_vis=1&oi=scholarr)

